# How do I pack Dubia roaches to post out?



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all

Well I have to send some Dubia roaches out in the post and was wondering how best to pack them? There is a guide on here about how to send out a tarantula but this would be completely different then sending out roaches.

So has anyone got any pointers on this one?

Cheers 

Chalky


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

if they are adult you should put them in a box make sure its all taped up and stuff, put a couple of broken egg crates in there and use a knife to cut a few air holes in the box, this is how i got mine sent to me


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Just put them in a cricket box with a piece of egg crate. You could put a little bit of carrot or something to keep them hydrated. make sure you tape the lid shot well and make sure there is plenty of ventilation :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Also a long lasting heat pack will help keep them warm, especially now the weather is getting colder :2thumb:.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

hope this helps. in winter you may want to you an internal box but this is how we send them

Packaging Up A Customers Mini Colony - YouTube


----------

